# Sea Foam



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Bought a can this weekend and Plan on giving it a try, My question is it ok to use with Stablize it also mixed in the gas or wait till I fill up?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This works for Carbed, EFI, Ficht, HPDI, Optimax and even 4 strokes...
First you need a separate small fuel tank. One of those 3 gal red Tempos works great or an empty gal milk jug will also work, but might be a bit messier..

I use Seafoam over the OEM stuff like OMC Engine Tuner or Merc Power Tune because in the last few years they changed the formula and you have to let them sit up 12 hours. Who's got time for that?? Seafoam you can buy from NAPA, CarQuest or other auto stores. Seafoam works in 15 mins.

You'll need 3/4 gal of gasoline and one 16oz can of seafoam for each engine. Don't forget to add 3oz of oil if you are premixing in a carbed engine. Use about 3 ft piece of fuel hose off the little tank. You connect this tank to your engine by pulling off the main tank fuel hose off the intake side of your water separating fuel filter and plug the hose off the small tank on to that fitting. Or you can separate the fuel line on the tank side primer ball, so you can still use your primer. If you have an engine that has fuel plug then you need a fuel plug on the little tanks hose.

Start the engine, let it warm up and start pulling the mix into the engine. You may have to increase the idle to keep it running once she get loaded with the Seafoam. Run the engine 15 mins in the dock or just cruising around under 2500. Then shut it down and let it sit for 15 mins. Restart the engine, the smoke you see is the carbon burning off. Do the whole thing again and let her sit again for 15 mins. If she smokes after the second time do it again, but I've never seen one still smoke after three doses. The gallon mix should be enough to do this 3 times. You don't need any wide open throttle, you don't need to change the plugs. If it's cleaning the combustion chambers it's also cleaning the plugs, but every 50-60hrs is good time to change plugs in most engines.

I cleaned a antique evinrude one time that had a 1/4" of solid carbon on the exhaust chamber walls by running a 1/2 gal of the mix through it. Seafoam has been around since the 30's and it's what they used when they were burning straight 4 stroke 40SAE oils in outboards.

You guys with the 4 strokes think you are immune from this? Those engines work 10 times as hard as any auto engine ever will and they will carbon up. I bought a Bronco two years ago that had 95,000 miles on it. When I used seafoam on it I had the neighbors hanging out of their front doors looking for where the fire was after I started it the first time there so much smoke.

Too many are under the assumption that it's totally the 2 stroke oil that causes the carbon, Wrong... it's also the additives they put in the fuels today. The carbon inhibitors in 2 stroke oil are there for this reason also. Remember when gasoline used to smell like gasoline, today it smells more like bad cologne.

For those guys that like to do the carbon treatment by spraying it down the carbs Seafoam also comes in spray can called Deep Creep. It's the same stuff under pressure. Says right on the can Oxygen Sensor Safe, for you Yam guys.

After that if your engine maunf recommends a daily additive treatment then do that in the mean time, but all 2 stroke outboard need decarboned every 50-60hrs. If I owned a 4 stroke I would do it the same. Once you are set up with the tank and hose the Seafoam is only 5-6 bucks can. It to easy not to do it.

Modified by Dunk at 6:19 PM 8/1/2003

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=2589

Best info I've ever found...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree on the SeaFoam It says It is also a preservitive ... I am going to seafoam Beacuse Startron Is a Huge Disapointment !

Dave

That Being said Amsoil Is supposed to Have a New Supper Dupper 
E-10 Treatment It Is not available where I can get it ...


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

why a different gas tank?
cant i just empty my 6 gallon tank and burn the enitre 1 gallon of seafoam/gas/oil?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, you can do that.  Dunk's method is referring to a larger boat with a built in tank, hence the need for a second tank.  I use the same tank, make up about a gallon of the sEafoam brew, and if there's any left just mix fresh gas/oil on top of it.  

Seafom works great for any engine.  I run a can or two through my truck at least once a year and smoke out the neighborhood.


----------



## futch13 (Sep 19, 2008)

As a marine tech for 23 years, I have preached this to all my customers, but thE four strokes need it even more. A peice of carbon can hang a valve causing up to 70% leak down and the motor will idle like poo. Run a can of seafoam through it and most of the time it will run like new. Saves $300-400 at a dealer. DO NOT TOUCH LINKAGE ADJUSTMENTS on a four stroke to try to make it run better. You have to have vacuum guages to set them correctly!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Can you do this when the motor is hooked up to a hose? Or does it need to be in the water?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I took a clean garbage can, filled it up with water, lowered the motor in it, hooked up the small gas can with the Seafoam mix and cranked it up. The whole neighborhood was smokin'! I ran it for 15 min, let it sit for 15 min, and cranked it up again. More smoke from the neighborhood, but not as much. But if I raised the RPM's, it smoked like crazy. Ran it for another 15 min, and it was still smoking pretty good. Had to stop when the Fire Dept showed up. 
I didn't want to use the local lake, as we get our drinking water from it. I did notice that the RPM's would fluctuate when running it the first time, but it smoothed out alot the second time.
Only kidding about the Fire Dept....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to give this a try on both of my motors. How much does it go for? I have an eska 7.5 that's from like the 60s.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

> I agree on the SeaFoam  It says  It is also a preservitive  ... I am going to seafoam Beacuse Startron Is a Huge Disapointment !
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


I tried the Startron, and noticed the exhaust had a stong alcohol smell when I was at idle.
I think I will just stick to the SeaFoam, plus it's only 5-6 bucks a can as opposed to 9 bucks for the Startron.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I got a free bottle of StarTron from a campaign they had on the FS forum. I've used it a couple times, on my boat, and a friends boat. It didn't help with our e10 issues.


----------



## Tom_W (Oct 23, 2008)

I noticed my Wal-Mart is carrying Sea Foam now.

Just the pint cans though not the spray.

Tom W


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Was told that the Startron will not do you any good without a fuel water seperator @ 10 microns.  Otherwise the water will just get pushed through the system.  He said Starton basically makes the water collect, ie the water seperator.  The old seperators @ 20 (or 30) microns did not catch the water, the 10's do.

Waiting on the fuel/water seperators to come in. More money!! Wooooo! Stupid fucking ethanol.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Can someone please tell me the difference between seafoam and B-12 Chemtool. I've been running chemtool for about 2-3 years now in everything in my explorer to 2-and-4-stroke outboards to mopeds and have seen it do incredible things to clean out a motor. But, I've never witnessed any smoking like you guys mention. 

I am interested because I just picked up a little 5-horse 2-smoke and while it runs like a top, not sure if there would be any benefit to trying the seafoam over the chemtool.

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like the same results just different names

http://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUpTechGas.htm

http://www.berrymanproducts.com/Default.aspx?tabid=140


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> looks like the same results just different names
> 
> http://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUpTechGas.htm
> 
> http://www.berrymanproducts.com/Default.aspx?tabid=140


If you look at the berrymanproducts link, second product down (the can) is what I've been buying at wally-world for under $3 for years. 

It works incredibly, but I've never tried seafoam so I can't offer a comparison. Everybody always talks about seafoam though. Guess I just never had a reason to try it??

-T


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Tom, if you mix it in your fuel all the time and as directed there is no smoke it will keep a clean motor clean. But if you run it very strong it will smoke and clean a dirty motor.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I've run it 2x strength sometimes, how strong should I run it? Will it hurt anything going stronger? Normal mix is 1oz to 1 gal I think.

I've soaked carb parts in it, and they cleaned up almost instantly. 

I've rubbed it on sore joints/muscles and the pain went away. I've also drank it 1/2 strength and my vision improved.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I've also drank it 1/2 strength


that explains so much........


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I run it like the can tells you to.

But if I buy a use motor as a deal then I mix one can in one gal of gas and run five to ten mins (in a trash can) on and off till I hear or feel things clean up, then back to what the can tells you for ever or till the motor sells.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> This works for Carbed, EFI, Ficht, HPDI, Optimax and even 4 strokes...
> First you need a separate small fuel tank. One of those 3 gal red Tempos works great or an empty gal milk jug will also work, but might be a bit messier..
> 
> I use Seafoam over the OEM stuff like OMC Engine Tuner or Merc Power Tune because in the last few years they changed the formula and you have to let them sit up 12 hours. Who's got time for that?? Seafoam you can buy from NAPA, CarQuest or other auto stores. Seafoam works in 15 mins.
> ...


How well would this work on an '81 Merc 50? It's been getting increasingly difficult to start and idles a little rough.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't hurt. And when that's been done,
it's probably time for a full tune up.
Easy to do on the old merc's.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > I've also drank it 1/2 strength
> 
> 
> that explains so much........


Trust, me that doesn't even begin to explain things!


----------

